# DFWAPC November meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Saturday, November 14, in Wyllie.

1PM.

Many professionally set-up palludariums! Dart frog heaven. Come and see how it's all done!

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool! Can't wait!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I'm looking forward to seeing everyone. A little over a week away and I've got my work cut 
out for me, need to get the frog tanks trimmed and cleaned!
We live in a gated community so when you get here
stop at the front gate and tell them you are coming to see me and give them the address*


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Folks.
I need to have a list of peoples names that are coming to give to the front gate.
You can email me directly at

[email protected]

Sorry for the inconvenience.
Cindy*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll miss you guys! Can't make it on Sat.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I've missed a couple, but looks like I will be coming to this one.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Cindy, I should be there on Saturday. I got your voice mail and will respond tomorrow (Wed).

Mike


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Mike,
I think we got it handled.
I look forward to seeing you on Saturday, and bring Kristy this time!*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't forget:

This Saturday
Nov. 14. 
1PM

The host needs to know your name. The home owners association requires a list of all people attending any party in the neigbourhood. If you are going to the meeting please call or e-mail Cindy:

http://vivariumconcepts.com/contact-topmenu-28

--Nikolay


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Nikolay!

Jeff and I are planning to attend. I sent an email to Cindy last night. Our first meeting. I'm so excited!

-Steph


----------

